# [Build Log from scratch] No name for the moment [The case is here ✔]



## leop93 (Nov 2, 2013)

*[Build Log from scratch] No name for the moment [The case is here ✔]*

_*New Mod in preparation.*_

_I will add more infos step by step. Feel free to subscribe, you are welcome._

*# Partners:* _(??)_
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

*# Program:*
■ Choice of the components
■ Modelling of the whole project (final rendering)
■ Modelling of the structure of the case
■ Modelling of the tubing
■ Fabrication of the aluminium "monobloc" structure of the case
■ Modelling of the various facades of the case
■ Fabrication of the various facades of the case

*# Configuration:*
■ Hardware
● Intel i7 4770K
● Gigabyte Z87N-Wifi
● eVGA GTX 580 SC
● Corsair Dominator GT 2x4Go PC15000 C9
● Samsung 840 EVO 250Go
● LDLC QS-520 FLP (Seasonic 520 Fanless Platinum)
● Sleeves MDPC-X Black & Vivid Violet

■ Watercooling
● Swiftech MCP350
● EK Supreme HF Nickel-Plexi
● EK FC580 GTX Nickel-Plexi
● EK FC580 GTX Backplate Black
● EK RAD-XT 240 x2
● Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Edition x4
● Colorant Feser View Active UV Dye Purple
● WB RAM Plexi
● Top Laing DDC Plexi
● Resevoir 150/175 x2

*# Modeling:*
● The aluminium "monobloc" structure






● Facades of the case
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

● Final rendering


















































*# Pictures of the components:*
■ Case




































■ Case with components


















































■ Hardware





■ Watercooling
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

*# Progress of the project:*
■ [11/10/2013] Reception of the first package of Hardware
■ [13/10/2013] Modelling of the complete case
■ [19/10/2013] Modelling of the structure of the case
■ [20/10/2013] Begining of the fabrication of the structure of the case
■ [21/10/2013] Modelling of the tubing
■ [next step] Begining of the fabrication of the facades of the case

*# Final pictures:*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 3, 2013)

looks nice, btw where you gonna put your drive. i dont see any mounting for drives or i just missed it
subbb


----------



## leop93 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Micropage !

It's a good question. 

I don't use anymore HDD since something like 3 years. I have only 1 or 2 SSD in my case.

That's why I'll just drill the motherboard tray, under the motherboard, and screw the SSD in the bottom compartiment.

And thanks for your subb !

Leop93


----------



## leop93 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello everybody !

Here is the first picture of my home-made case. More this weekend. 






(_it seems to be rivets, but it's countersunk screws_)

Good evening

Leop93


----------



## leop93 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello Guys & Girls ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is some pictures of my home-made case. 









































Have a good end of weekend

Leop93


----------



## leop93 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everybody !

Before the work of this weekend, there is a little picture of what will be fitted in my case:








Have a nice day

Leop93


----------



## leop93 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everybody !

Some new today ! 

*With the middle plate:*
































*And without:*
























Have a good sunday

Leop93


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks good. Is the motherboard shelf flexing a little under the weight?  Do you have any plans to brace it up?


----------



## leop93 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello T_ski

Thank you. 

It's what I saw once the motherboard and the GPU "fixed"... Then, I will recreate a new motherboard shelf with 3 or 4mm aluminium instead of 2mm. 

Leop93


----------



## leop93 (Nov 30, 2013)

Inspired by MurderMod™.






More in the night, stay tuned.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 30, 2013)

looking freaking nice man!


----------



## leop93 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you a lot Bo$$. 

Some other pictures for tonight:


----------



## leop93 (Nov 30, 2013)

And the final shots before going to sleep...


----------

